# لية الرجل يستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبتة ؟؟؟



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

لية الرجل يستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبتة ؟؟؟

طبعا المقصود بالحبيبة خطيبتة او زوجتة حصريا احمممم


لو حد من الشباب هنا مش الكل بالهجرة الجماعية سيبريا هههههههههه

شابات وشباب 

رايكم لاتعلم بجد واستفاد منة


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

أسماشيل حبيبتى مواضيعك حلوه كتييييييير
بس تصدقى فعلا لاحظ دى كتير فى الرجاله معظمهم يحب يشوف حبيبته غيرانه جدا عليه وبرضوا بيلومها على غيرتها دى مع انه هو السبب ليه يعمل كدا هههههههه  وحشين الرجاله دول صح هههههههههه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (28 أبريل 2010)

ان حد بغير بس كتير بتبقى هزار بس اغير بجد لا دنا ممكن اعلمه فى وشه 
وبتغاظ من البارد بحب الغيرة من علامات لحب 

بصى هو نفس السؤال يعنى هو ازا كان بيفرح بيها انا كمان بفرح بيها 
حاجة حلوة شطة كدا انا الغيره الهزار لما احس انو متعمد يخلينى اغير او يعمل موقف عارف انو بيستفزنى اعمل عبيطة فى دى لكن لو جد وطلعت منه تلقائى لا ممكن اضايق جداا واقرب فاظة واخبطة بيها


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> أسماشيل حبيبتى مواضيعك حلوه كتييييييير
> بس تصدقى فعلا لاحظ دى كتير فى الرجاله معظمهم يحب يشوف حبيبته غيرانه جدا عليه وبرضوا بيلومها على غيرتها دى مع انه هو السبب ليه يعمل كدا هههههههه وحشين الرجاله دول صح هههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك


 
:download:


ايوة يا توتة 
يفضل يغيظ فيها ويحرق دمها 

ولما تغير 
يشتكى ويملا الدنيا هيصة 

حاجة تزهق لا كدة عاجب ولا كدة عاجب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك اللذيذ دائما المشرق الرائع 

وتابعى معى حبيتى الردود 

ونورينى بارائك الحلوة دايما


----------



## youhnna (28 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> لية الرجل يستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبتة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*متهيالى كدة والله اعلم (لسه ماجربتش)
اما بيكون بدافع الانتقام اللذيذ
او بيكون بدافع تاكيد الحب
او بدافع ارضاء الذات
او دوافع اخرى...............:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat:*


----------



## meero (28 أبريل 2010)

انا من رأءيى ممكن يكون
انه عايز يحس من وقت لتانى انه بيتغار عليه وانه محبوب 
وفى حد بيغير عليه وكدااااا يعنى 
فيعمل ايه ؟؟؟ يثير غيرة حبيبته ليحس بكدااااااا 
فكر اطفال يعنى ههههههههههه
(ميرسى حبيبى على الموضوع )


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

ليتأكد من شده حبها له​


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> لية الرجل يستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبتة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

*موضوع جميل كالعادة*
*ومن حق الشباب يردوا علية اكتر من الشابات*
*علشان نعرف اية سبب دا*
* بالتفصيل **الممل ههههههه*
* من رأيى أنة بيكون بدافع  الحب *
*ومن ناحية أخرى *
*من باب الهزار اكيد هتستغربى راييى دا *
*لكن بجد حصل معايا كدا *
*وطلع بيهزر فى الاخر ههههههه *
*مش لازم ادخل فى تفاصيل كتير *
*علشان مطولش عليكى *
*لكن دافع جميل بأمانة ونابع عن حب *
*بس دا رأيى فى زوجى *
*لكن اعتقد مش كل الرجالة زى بعض*
*ومنتظرة رأيك المبدع والرائع *
*فى الموضوع *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*

​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*مش ضروري يكون الكل كدة يا اسميشال

يعني في منهم عكس اللي بيتقولي ممكن بهرب منهم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *متهيالى كدة والله اعلم (لسه ماجربتش)*
> 
> *:download:*
> 
> ...


 

:download:

اسباب منطقية فعلا وعميقة 
وعقبال ما نفرح فيك قصدى نباركلك 

نحن السابقون وانتم الاحقون 
والبقاء للة 
وما نجيلش فى حاجة وحشة يا ابو ديفيد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

meero قال:


> انا من رأءيى ممكن يكون
> انه عايز يحس من وقت لتانى انه بيتغار عليه وانه محبوب
> وفى حد بيغير عليه وكدااااا يعنى
> فيعمل ايه ؟؟؟ يثير غيرة حبيبته ليحس بكدااااااا
> ...


 

:download:

يا حول اللة ماحدش معبر الراجل 
فبيعيش فى الوهم انة محبوب 
وبيحاول جاهدا مجتهدا يغيظ  اللى معاة 

بنظام 
انا مش قصير وازعة 
انا طويل واهبل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بضحك معاكى ميرو 
رايك طبعا وجيهة وصحيح 
انة يحس انة محبوب


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ليتأكد من شده حبها له​


 

:download:

هما كل الرجالة لما بيتمسكوا 
بيقولوا كدة فعلا كوكو 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هوة سبب حقيقى على فكرة 
انة يتاكد من شدة حبها لة 

بس 
يعنى ما يتاكدش الا بحرق دمها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

*ما هى الاثاره من وجهة نظرك اولا عشان اعرف ارد على الموضوع
*


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *ما هى الاثاره من وجهة نظرك اولا عشان اعرف ارد على الموضوع*


 


:download:

يعنى كل اللى ردوا فهموها 
واذكى كيوبيد ما عرفهاش 

الاثارة اللى اقصدها اثارة غيرة الخطيبة والزوجة 
بحكايات عن بنات حبوة وطاردوة 
السلام بذمة وضمير على واحدة حلوة فى وجود خطيبتة او زوجتة 

احممممممممممممممممممممم

فهمت يا كيوبيد 
مستنية ردك بقى 

برد بالترتيب اهة 
علشان صاحبك اللى حاططنى تجاهل 
لانى مش بعبر الردود وناس ناس 
ومغرورة ومتكبرة وربنا يخدنى بقى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى كل اللى ردوا فهموها
> واذكى كيوبيد ما عرفهاش
> ...




*بصراحه مش بحب كده

يعنى عموما فى اول العلاقه لازم هى تبقى عارفه حاجه عنى من علاقات قديمه وبعد كده العلاقات القديمه دى مفيش مجال انها تتفتح تانى اطلاقا لان ده فى انتقاص من شخصيتها 

فى طرق تانيه كتيير اقدر اظهر بيها غيرتها عليا غير كل ده *


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ان حد بغير بس كتير بتبقى هزار بس اغير بجد لا دنا ممكن اعلمه فى وشه
> وبتغاظ من البارد بحب الغيرة من علامات لحب
> 
> بصى هو نفس السؤال يعنى هو ازا كان بيفرح بيها انا كمان بفرح بيها
> حاجة حلوة شطة كدا انا الغيره الهزار لما احس انو متعمد يخلينى اغير او يعمل موقف عارف انو بيستفزنى اعمل عبيطة فى دى لكن لو جد وطلعت منه تلقائى لا ممكن اضايق جداا واقرب فاظة واخبطة بيها


 

:download:

طبعا فية مشاركة بحب احلى بيها 
لانى احب صاحبتها تشاكسنى 
وحيث انى بعشق بعشق كمان بعشق 
شقاوتها 
فبخاف استرسل فى مشاكستها 

وانسى احمممممم
وابقى المتكبرة المغرورة الغلسة اللى ربنا يخدنى بقى 



فضلتى تتغاظى من البارد 
خايفة عليكى يجيى لك المولع بنار الغيرة 
احمممممممممممممممممممم

ويغير عليكى باذن واحد احد من خدمتك وبنات خدمتك والتليفون والموبيل وصاحباتك وممكن من كل من تتعاملى معهم 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


ونصيحة هاتى فازات ما تتكسرش خسارة 


الفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> طبعا فية مشاركة بحب احلى بيها
> لانى احب صاحبتها تشاكسنى
> ...


 
ياااااااااااااريت بس ميبقاش بارد انا جربت البارد ومنفعش
لا مهو الناس الطبيعة بتجيب بكتير فى شقتها 4 فازات انا بقى قضيها فازات هفرش الشقة فازة فى كل اوضة 7 او 8 اعمل جنينة فى الشقة


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> لية الرجل يستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبتة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



من المعروف ان غيرة المرأه حب ... وغيرة الرجل شك

وفي رجل يحب ان المرآه اللي تحبه تغير عليه جدا

 لانه في اعتقاده انها مشاعر جميله 

تلهب الحب و تعطيه نكهة خاصه


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ياااااااااااااريت بس ميبقاش بارد انا جربت البارد ومنفعش
> لا مهو الناس الطبيعة بتجيب بكتير فى شقتها 4 فازات انا بقى قضيها فازات هفرش الشقة فازة فى كل اوضة 7 او 8 اعمل جنينة فى الشقة


 

:download:


عين العقل يا حبيبتى 
اول 
مرة 
الاقى واحدة فاهمة الجواز كويس قبل ما تتصاب بية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هوة فى منتدى مش مسيحى 
واحدة نصحت 
الزوجات بتعلم الكراتية 

بقول خسارة الفازات 
وبحب الحوار المباشر 

احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> عين العقل يا حبيبتى
> ...


 
لا لا لا كراتية ايه وكلام فاضى ايه احنا نكيس ونخلص


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *بصراحه مش بحب كده*
> 
> *يعنى عموما فى اول العلاقه لازم هى تبقى عارفه حاجه عنى من علاقات قديمه وبعد كده العلاقات القديمه دى مفيش مجال انها تتفتح تانى اطلاقا لان ده فى انتقاص من شخصيتها *
> 
> *فى طرق تانيه كتيير اقدر اظهر بيها غيرتها عليا غير كل ده *


 
:download:

سؤالى كيوبيد 
لية بتحبها تغير عليك ؟؟؟

مش 
ازاى او طرق اثارة غيرتها


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع شيق وممتع كالعاده من احلى اخت *

*وطبعا لكل واحد رايو الخاص بيه *

*وانا من رايي ان مش بس الرجل اللي بيستمتع باثارة غيرة حبيبته*

*بالعكس المراه كمان بتستمع باثارة الغيره واظن حتى اكتر من الرجل*

*وبغض النظر عن كون الغيره من علامات الحب زي مقالت Apsoti *

*او حتى كون الغيره من اساسيات الحب *

*فالغيره علامه بان الحبيب او الحبيبه مميز لدرجة ان الطرف التاني بيغار عليه*

*وبرايي ان الحبيبين يحسسو بعض بمحبتهم وبانهم مميزين عن اي حد تاني هو اساس لنجاح العلاقه*

*من فتره كانو حاطين هنا مسلسل طويل على مدى سنين عن حياة اسره الاب فيها قسيس انجيلي*

*المهم لما الزوجه كانت حامل ونفسيتها تعبانه كتير اتفق الزوج مع شخص يخليه يعاكس مرته*

*طبعا بس باحترام وبدون علم الزوجه وفعلا عاكسها الشخص والزوج طبعا ابدى غيرته وكأن الموضوع حقيقي*

*فالزوجه حست بانها لسا مميزه وان زوجها لسا بيحبها وهو كمان قدر يرجع لمرته ثقتها بنفسها عن طريق حركة بسيطه*

*يمكن المثل ده تحسو انو مختلف عن الموضوع انما انا حبيت استشهد بيه*

*للتوضيح اد ايه الغيره مطلوبه في حياة الطرفين عشان يفضلو يحسو بتميزهم وان الطرف التاني بيحبهم *

*بس طبعا مع ملاحظة ان الغيره تكون في حدود المعقول *

*مش بشكل مبالغ فيه لان كل شي ان زاد عن حده بيقلب ضده*


*وبرايي كمان ان لو اي علاقه بين طرفين مفيهاش غيره فهتكون علاقه فاشله *

*حتى لو علاقه زوجيه لان هيحصل بين الطرفين برود بعد فتره وهتكبر المشاكل لان كل طرف هيحس نفسو شي عادي عند الطرف التاني*




*حبيبتي اسميشال اشكرك على الموضوع وعلى طرحك ومناقشتك اللذيذه لكل رد*

*بجد اللي مش بيتابع مواضيعك بيكون خسران هههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا لا لا كراتية ايه وكلام فاضى ايه احنا نكيس ونخلص


 

:download:

تصدقى نفس ميولى 

جهازك يا حبيبتى 
اول حاجة تطلعيها بيتك بعون اللة 
الاكياس السوداء وطقم السكاكين 
بقالهم سنين بيدبحوا القطة السوداء 
الزمن اتغير بقى 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2010)

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

موضوع لذيذ
بس انا مش برد فى المواضيع دى عشان مايصلش مشاكل
انا عارف نفسي ..... اصلي خبرة ....​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل كالعادة*
> 
> *ومن حق الشباب يردوا علية اكتر من الشابات*
> *علشان نعرف اية سبب دا*
> ...




:download:

فعلا لى راى غلبان هقولة بعد ما اسمع واستفاد من ارائكم جميعا 


​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*بصي انا مش هضيف حاجه عن اللي قالوه اخواتي*
*بس بحس انه دا بيكون لاسباب اشباع الذات عند الراجل *
*واحساسه بحبه خطيبته او مراته له*
*او كنوع من الاستفزاز*
*اصله بعيد عنك كده الراجاله مستفزين *
*احم احم هههههههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *مش ضروري يكون الكل كدة يا اسميشال*
> 
> *يعني في منهم عكس اللي بيتقولي ممكن بهرب منهم*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
:download:

لا ربنا معاك ويتولاك بقى 
مطوتك فى جيبك واللى يكلمك  احمممممممممممممم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لمشاركتك المميزة دائما


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> من المعروف ان غيرة المرأه حب ... وغيرة الرجل شك
> 
> وفي رجل يحب ان المرآه اللي تحبه تغير عليه جدا
> 
> ...


 

:download:

راى فى منتهى الجمال 
متفقة معاكى 
ان غيرة المراة حب 
لكن غيرة الرجل مش بتبقى شك 

ممكن يثق بمراتة جدا 
لكن لا يثق بالغريب 
او 
يشعر بتميزها فيغار من اعجاب الاخرين بها 


شكرا نيتا راى بغاية الروعة


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

ده صحيح معظم الرجاله بيعملوا كده علشان يشوفوا مثلا قد ايه حبيبته بتحبه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> سؤالى كيوبيد
> لية بتحبها تغير عليك ؟؟؟
> ...




* الغيره للنساء كاللبن للاطفال دى( نصيحه كتبتها زمان هنا للعشاق):hlp:
وللرجل الغيره بتجدد وتنعش حيوية العلاقه 

فالغيره تعطى نكهه خاصه للحب عند الرجل فالحب احيانا يصل الى الفتور العاطفى من قلة الغيره ويصل الى مرحلة الاختناق من كثرة الغيره*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع شيق وممتع كالعاده من احلى اخت *
> 
> 
> *وطبعا لكل واحد رايو الخاص بيه *
> ...





:download:

الخسران الوحيد هو اى موضوع غلبان ليا 
ما تشرفهوش ست الكل جوهرتى الغالية السورية الراقية 

بسم الصليب 
​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> 
> 
> موضوع لذيذ
> ...






:download:

خبرة فى اية 

فى المشاكل 
ولا فى الغيرة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

هههههه

يعنى يا مولكا لما ربنا يكرمك وتغسل ايدك من قسمك اللى ماحدش فية سامع التانى 

تدخل تقول ما اعرفش 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *بصي انا مش هضيف حاجه عن اللي قالوه اخواتي*
> 
> *بس بحس انه دا بيكون لاسباب اشباع الذات عند الراجل *
> *واحساسه بحبه خطيبته او مراته له*
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرو العسولة 
احم احم 
دى هتودينى فى داهية 
دة دونا نقطة الخلاف الوحيدة بيننا دلوقتى 
هى استخدامى ل احممممممممممممممممممم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا رايك رائع فعلا 
ذات الرجل

وليشعر بحب خطيبتة او مراتة 
وبتقولى اية 

مش سامعة 

بتقوللى 

الرجالة بعيد عننا 
كلهم ماتوا فى 67 
والباقيين كلهم اخوتنا 
ودة فعلا ممكن يكون تفسير لازمة العنوسة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واية كمان بتقوللى اية ميرو 
افهم من كلامك 
ان الرجال 
انانيين ومستفزين وغلسين وينقطوا اللى ما يتنقطش 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ميرو نورينا دايما بارائك الحلوة 
انا بضحك معاكى يا حلوة اوعى تزعللى ارق ميرو


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

> * شكلك فاهمة يا نصى الحلو *
> 
> * باين علينا هنتفق *
> * فعلا دة رايى *
> ...



*ما هو ده اللي بيتحس من الغيره وهو ده السبب في الرغبه باثارة غيرة الطرف التاني*

* طبعا زي ما انتي قلتي الغيره الصحيه يعني اللي ضمن حدود معينه* 




> * يعنى المثل تلفزيونيا لاحظوا دة  تلفزيون المانيا *
> * مش درب المضروبين بالارهاب *
> 
> * ممكن يعدى *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه*

* هو مسلسل امريكي بس دبلجه المانيه *

* ما هما اللي بيخدمو ببلاش دول موجودين بس عند العرب للاسف يعني*

* انما باوربا واظن امريكا كمان الظاهره دي اللي ببلاش مش موجوده ههههههههه*

* هنا بيكون بشكل مباشر عرض ورفض او قبول حسب بقى * 




> *لا يا حبى الشرقيين غيرتهم مجنونة  احممممممممم*
> 
> * بتبقى اية خير اللهم اجعلة خير *
> 
> * باصة فى الارض وعاملة عبيطة  علشان  ما تدخليش اللى معاكى تابيدة *




*هههههههههههههههههههههههه بدي ابصملك بالعشره يا ستي عندك حق فيها ههههههههه*



> * تصدقى ماحدش عاجبة حالة فعلا فى ناس  من كتر الولعة بتشتهى البرودة وناس العكس *
> 
> * يالا *
> * محدش بيعيش بالساهل *




*منا قلت قبل كده كل شي بيزيد عن حده بقلب ضده*

*البرود الزايد وعدم احساس الطرف التاني بالغيره بيولد احساس من عدم الاهميه*

*والاهمال وحتى ممكن ان الشخص يبتدي يفقد الثقه بنفسه لما يحس انو شخص عادي لاهم شخص عندو*

*اما الغيره الزايده كمان برايي لو زادت عن حدها بتتحول لعدم ثقه وهو ده سبب الشكوى منها*

*لان في فرق بين الغيره والشك او عدم الثقه*



*وعلى رايك محدش بياكلها بالساهل اقصد بيعيش بالساهل هههههههه*

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هو ده اللي بيتحس من الغيره وهو ده السبب في الرغبه باثارة غيرة الطرف التاني*​
> *طبعا زي ما انتي قلتي الغيره الصحيه يعني اللي ضمن حدود معينه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 

:download:


هوة فية حل مبتكر 

احنا نقسم الكرة الارضية نصفين 

سيبريا للرجال الحاميين 

وخط الاستواء للرجال الباردين 


وناخد الستات كلهم 
لجزر هاواى 

يستجموا شوية 
بلا وجع قلب 


يا اقتراحاتك يا اسميشال 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هوة فية حل مبتكر
> ...



*
ههههههههههههههههههه

فكره محصلتش بجد 

بس ابقي اديني خبر لما تنفذو عشان هاجي معاكم ههههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> من المعروف ان غيرة المرأه حب ... وغيرة الرجل شك



ب*صراحة الغيرة شك مش فى محلها فى رأى
لان زى ما الراجل بيحب يحس بحب حبيبته
برضو البنت كدة بتحب تحس بغيرته عليها*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (30 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ب*صراحة الغيرة شك مش فى محلها فى رأى
> لان زى ما الراجل بيحب يحس بحب حبيبته
> برضو البنت كدة بتحب تحس بغيرته عليها*​



أويد وبشده هذا الكلام
فعلا كلام في محلة لازم الطرفين كل واحد يحس انه محبوب من التاني


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> أويد وبشده هذا الكلام
> فعلا كلام في محلة لازم الطرفين كل واحد يحس انه محبوب من التاني


 





سندريلا2009 قال:


> ب*صراحة الغيرة شك مش فى محلها فى رأى*​
> *لان زى ما الراجل بيحب يحس بحب حبيبته*
> 
> *برضو البنت كدة بتحب تحس بغيرته عليها*​


 


:download:

تمام سندريلا 
تمام ابو كف 

فعلا الغيرة الصحية فى الحدود المعقولة 
ومن الطرفين 

=

انت مميز وغالى عليا واحافظ عليك 

مشاركتين بمنتهى الجمال 

شكرا 
سندريلا + ابو كف 
بس 
انا ركزت على غيرة الرجل 
لانها الاكثر شيوعا 

وحمية الرجل اهل بيتة


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هما كل الرجالة لما بيتمسكوا
> بيقولوا كدة فعلا كوكو
> ...


 


هههههههههههه 
بيحبوا يغلسوا :t30:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2010)

*فيه رجالة بتبقى عايزة تحليها تغير
ولو هى مبينتش الغيرة يزعل ويتقمص
ولو بينت يبدا يلومها
مفيش حاجة نافعة حيرونا ههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو كتير اسميشيل
ميرسى لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> بيحبوا يغلسوا :t30:​


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه



مبسوطة بتفاعلك كوكو ومشاركتك اللذيذة


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

*أ . إسميشيل*
*في راي إنه في شهر العسل علشان يشعلل الحب بينهما*
*وبعد شهر العسل ليجد الحب بينهما *
*وبعد إنجاب الطفل الأول لتذكيرها بالحب بينهما *
*وبعد 25 سنة ليترحم علي أيام الحب بينهما*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2010)

*اثاره الغيره لحبيبته من طبيعه الرجال
رخااااااااااااامه هقول ايه
شكرا اسميشال
*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *فيه رجالة بتبقى عايزة تحليها تغير*
> 
> *ولو هى مبينتش الغيرة يزعل ويتقمص*
> *ولو بينت يبدا يلومها*
> ...


 


:download:

ايوة ياديدى يزهقوا صحيح 
تحسى مش بيعجبهم العجب 
يالا هنموت نفسنا يعنى 
الواحد يعمل اللى علية 
والباقى على الاكياس السوداء بقى 
اف 
ملوا البلد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ديدى العسولة 
لمشاركتك الجميلة بجد


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أ . إسميشيل*
> _*في راي إنه في شهر العسل علشان يشعلل الحب* *بينهما*_
> *وبعد شهر العسل ليجد الحب بينهما *
> *وبعد إنجاب الطفل الأول لتذكيرها بالحب بينهما *
> *وبعد 25 سنة ليترحم علي أيام الحب بينهما*


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

اروع مشاركة 
قمة الواقعية ببساطة وجمال فعلا 

حقيقى روعة 

نسيم الصباح ا عادل نسيم شكرا لك


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مايو 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل 
شكراً علي ردك وأى خدمة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*_


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اثاره الغيره لحبيبته من طبيعه الرجال*
> 
> _*رخااااااااااااامه هقول ايه*_
> _*شكرا اسميشال*_​


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا ما كل الرجالة ....


و....


و ....


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جرجس لمشاركتك الظريفة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2010)

*عزيزتى ايمى هو ليس باستمتاع بقدر انها  احيانا بتكون رغبة فى الاحساس بالاهميه لدى الزوجه او الخطيبه
وأحياناً بيكون  اختبار لدرجة الحب وهل ما زال موجود ام فتر 
والدليل ان الزوج ان لم يشعر بغيرة زوجته فى موقف لا يحتمل اى رد فعل اخر غير الغيره بتكون مشكله كبيره 
تحياتى لشخصك وربنا معاكى *


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

*الغيره من الرجل ضعف شخصيه وعدم ثقه فى  نفسه وفي من يحب

هذا رأيي

شكرا جدا ليكم​*


----------

